# Funny Pigeon Pics



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Let's see who has the funniest pigeon pics. Here are a couple I found:





















Can you top these?


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

The correct way to hold a pigeon.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

mcox0112 said:


> The correct way to hold a pigeon.


In the words of Borat..."Very Nice"


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

jAxTecH said:


> In the words of Borat..."Very Nice"


LOL......I think he 'topped' your pictures.....LOL


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

so funny!.......lol..


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

pigeon comedy


----------



## kurd4ever (Nov 11, 2010)

funny lol..


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

the above it all is a very cool pic.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

mcox0112 said:


> The correct way to hold a pigeon.



Yeahhh, that'd be a moralle booster I think.


Can I be next?


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

here ya go....

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=17818&stc=1&d=1291596544


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

pdpbison said:


> Yeahhh, that'd be a moralle booster I think.
> 
> 
> Can I be next?


Do you want to hold the pigeon, or be the pigeon


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

We had a LOLpigeon thread a while back that had some pretty funny pictures in it


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f17/lolpigeons-28107.html?highlight=lolpigeon


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I saw these and thought it was pretty good...



Teresa said:


>



Thanx Becky for the link to the original thread..funny stuff


----------

